# New Pics - June 17, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Jun17

Video (5.6 MB): http://www.rims.net/2006Jun17/HPIM2443.AVI
Baby Harold In Action

Video (2.5 MB): http://www.rims.net/2006Jun17/HPIM2454.AVI
Lonesome Mallard Duckling

Video (7.8 MB): http://www.rims.net/2006Jun17/HPIM2455.AVI
Park Pigeon Struts His Stuff - A Man On A Mission

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Boy can those pigeons move!  I know what it's like to try and film a pigeon strutting - they sometimes strut right outside the camera range and that white one must've given you a hard time keeping him in focus.

I'm glad I'm able to view your videos because I have this dial-up and unless I can save it to my computer to view it, I can't see the clips without it being so disjointed. Your videos allow me to do this which I appreciate.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Baby Harold sure has a big nose. Is that an optical illusion or does he really look that way?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Baby Harold sure has a big nose. Is that an optical illusion or does he really look that way? Pidgey


Yes, it actually looks that way .. and .. thanks, Uncle Pidgey, for making us feel like Jimmy Durante out here in California .. Harold has a very big nose but is otherwise a gorgeous, if skinny, black baby pigeon .. I am especially susceptible to black pigeons .. circa Ptero .. Baby Harold ate enough seeds last night to scare the you know what out of me .. tennis ball crop this morning .. absolutely full of seeds .. so .. some fluids .. some photo op time .. Baby Harold is fine.

Baby Harold had been ID'ed over the phone by a very well known wildlife group in the area as a baby crow and was still referred to me .. a big, big no-no for a crow .. the finder was also told to put him on egg yolk mixed with orange juice .. fortunately, the finder got me before feeding Orange Julius to Harold.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, not in southern CA, but was admittedly thinking of Jimmy, lol....still quite the looker as is Onyx. Some really great photos here. Gonna have to wait on the Baby Harold's 'short' until tomorrow. But did get to see 'da man w/mission' short, and he is one hyper active little fellow, crack me up.
What will become of the little Mallard who is on h/her own right now, Terry? 

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The rehabber that picked up the Kestrel told me today that somebody had called up and said they had a baby vulture to give him. It was a pigeon. Oh, well, that's one of the big questions for a lot of people--what do baby pigeons look like?

Harold's nose is pretty funny--almost looks like he'd have to have some homer in him.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think Harold will become one heck of a gorgeous hunk. I can't imagine this wildlife group identifying him as a crow.  


The great grand fids are really qood looking , but they don't really resemeble each other. I love that tail!

Great pics of the ducks and pigeons.


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

My computer is to slow for the vedio but i love the pictures!He he especialy the ducklings.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I enjoyed everything. I hope you can catch the baby mallard. Is there any way he can survive on his own?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry to report that the little Mallard duckling was dead on the drain grate when I went to check on him this morning. The other little duckling was doing well and out mooching hand outs from the park visitors right along with Mom and Dad duck. Also spotted a new clutch of 8 little Mallards with their Mom .. they must have arrived at the pond at dawn's early light this morning.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor baby. They just don't know you're trying to help them out.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's a shame the poor little mallard didn't make it, nature can be cruel. I love the videos, Harold is so cute just pumping those lil wings away!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry the little mallard didn't make it.


----------

